# Moss ID please?



## Forever-mango (Apr 21, 2008)

I have another two mosses im not sure of the name of them.

ID#1 I just got from a friend. He says its very rare in Australia and wont tell me where he got it from, gave me some to try out.










and ID#2, I have had this growing in my missus tank and it grows quite fast and matts like crazy! Its matted a 3ft base and back panel. Currently breeding CRS in the tank. It doesnt grow tall, but instead grows to about 2cm high then branches out to form a matt. Quite unique.










Hope someone can help me out.
Mango & his Missus


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The 2nd may be the same like this:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/56199-what-i-think-need-help.html


----------



## andrewg (Jul 27, 2008)

I just picked up this exact same moss, the second picture, at a LFS. About 8"x8" for $5 US. I assumed it was flame moss but I have no idea now after watching it grow.


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

The first one might be star moss. Do you have a top-down view? 
http://aqmagic.com/store/images/PL-MO02-01.jpg


----------

